# Sound not found



## Datcyde (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi everyone!!! I just installed FreeBSD for the first time on my Compaq Presario V2000, and the audio does not work. Can I have some help getting it to work? I'll be reading around but if their are a few things I should know, give me a heads up. Also thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 7, 2009)

There's lots of info in the handbook about setting up sound. 

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/sound-setup.html


----------

